# Looking For 1962 Schwinn Fleet  "All White" Front fender Light..........Thanks!



## MaxVarsity67 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I am looking for an all white front fender light for a 1962 Fleet, like in the picture.

Thanks!


----------

